# How do I fix the limited internet access in my windows 8



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Everyone...

I have a Toshiba Satellite C850 Running windows 8 64-bit,, and it was working fine,, suddenly the wifi now doesn't connect and says limited internet access, when i press troubleshoot it says "wifi doesn't have a valid IP configuration",,, and also i tried connecting it through a LAN cable,, it doesn't work either,, but other laptops and mobile phones connects perfectly to the network,,,, it happened after I installed Skype??!!! may,,be it's a coincidence but thought i should say.....

I've tried disabling both network adapters,, forgetting the network then connecting,, tried removing "bonjour" from the firewall,, but i didn't even had bonjour.... I'm going insane with it,,,:banghead::banghead::banghead: please help...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You might try this:



> With upgrades sometimes winsock or the TCP/IP stack gets corrupted. To reset them both type the following two commands into an elevated command prompt [right click lower left of screen and select Command Prompt (Admin)] one at a time hitting enter after each one then reboot the system
> 
> *netsh winsock reset catalog* (reset winsock entries)
> 
> *netsh int ip reset reset.log hit* (reset TCP/IP stack)


"WiFi" doesn't have a valid IP configuration - Microsoft Community


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply,,, I tried this method and it didn't work,,, when i write the first command it says reset successful,, but the second command,, it says:::

resetting interface.. OK!
resetting "something i don't remember right now" OK!
resetting failed
Access is denied

There's no user specified settings to be reset

Although I Chose command prompt (admin)...

any new Ideas,,, please heeeeelp


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Can you connect if you press* F8* at startup and choose *safe mode with networking *and see if you can connect to the internet.


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

No Kind sir,,,, in the "safe mode with networking" it still says limited,, and ( Unidentified network,, no internet access)

other options???


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if found, here's how 


Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here. For Vista and Windows 7, 8 you can use the Windows Snipping Tool


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Old Rich for replying,,, this is the case now....

I did the power recycle trying to run the win 8 laptop before the others,, but didn't work,,

Forgetting the network then connecting didn't work,,,

when I connected it to the router through LAN,, it also said ""Unidentified Network Limited""

My browser settings:: there is no settings there,,, "automatically detect settings" is checked

Now for the CMD command this is the text:

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : RahafAlasmar
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 30:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-16-D8-EC-7C-5A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 27:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-16-D8-EC-7C-5A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8723AE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-16-D8-EC-7C-5A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-54-D2-A9-85-B3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::449:b2b9:62d3:f743%27(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.247.67(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 275797202
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-8C-CC-31-70-54-D2-A9-85-B3
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-16-D8-EC-C2-14
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


and this is the wifi inspector screenshot,, my network is the first one:::









I would like to remind you that the win 8 laptop,, used to work fine on the same wifi network,,, but suddenly it stopped,,, and right now two win 7 laptops working fine,, and several mobile phones.....


and I'd like to remind you that when I try to connect it says ""checking network requirements,,, then,,, connecting to the network taking longer than usual"" and it connects but it's limited and ""unidentified network,, no internet access""


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

I also would like to ask,,, would it help if i refreshed the windows through recovery,, and would it remove or affect any of my files and programs,,, I'm an architect,, and using a lot of Autocad,,3D max,, and a lot of programs, and can't afford to the programs being damaged or affected.....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If the "refresh" is a restoration to factory, then you would loose applications and data was added after you got the pc . . 

Lets see if we can get an IP addtess

Disable IPv6 adaptors and see if the problem is still there:

1. Click Start, and then click Control Panel. 
2. Click Network and Sharing Center. 
3. In the View your active networks area, click Local Area Connection, and then click Properties. 
4. On the Networking tab, clear the Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6) check box, and then click OK.

Or use the Microsoft Fixit apps here:

https://support.microsoft.com/kb/929852/en-US

Be sure to restart after making the changes


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry for not replying to you I was awaiting the outcome of Old Rich's suggestions.

After following Old Rich's advice. 

1. Update the wireless card drivers using the computer manufacturer's website or the wireless cards manufacturer's website.
Test connecting to the internet.

2. Open a *cmd prompt* and type: *ipconfig /release< press enter>* then type* ipconfig/renew<press enter>
*If you get an* IP address* not a 169 IP address test for internet connectivity.

3. Open a *cmd prompt* by right clicking and choosing *Run as Administrator* and type:

*netsh int reset<press enter*>
*netsh* *winsock reset<press enter>
ipconfig /flushdns<press enter>

Restart computer.
*


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you ALL guys for replying,,, thanks Old Rich, Thanks TheCyberMan for replying....
I tried disabeling the ipv6 manually it didn't work... tried these fix it programs,, there are five of them,, tried them one ny one, restarting after every one didn't work....
I'm going craaaazy here.....

To add insult to injury,, i looked my model no. On Toshiba's website,, it isn't there, neither my serial no.
By the way it is "Satellite C850-B733"

But I will keep trying to locate the latest drivers then try your suggestion, TheCyberMan.......


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Not a problem I am sorry nothing has worked so far please keep us posted, if we can be of further assistance to you.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try here for the drivers Download drivers:


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello All,,,

oscer1,, thanks for the drivers, but i tried them didn't work,,, and tried drivers from somewhere else didn't work either....

TheCyberMan,,,, the first two commands did nothing, here is a screenshot with whats going on,,, i don't know why is that happening despite the fact that there IS a connection but is limited,, I also tried it with wifi and with LAN cable,, same result...









the other 3 was suggested earlier by MPR,, and tried them again also did not work....

I would like to note that not only the wifi that doesn't work,, also when i connect through a LAN cable,,, same thing is going on (( Unidentified network,, no internet access ))... so maybe it's not a driver thing????? and the problem is not with the wifi,, it's with the computer being connected at all,,,,

by the way i tried connecting my samsung galaxy phone and tried connecting through it's 3G,, also didn't work,, but it used to work before the problem..........


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Is this limited to one computer or does it happen to all devices on yoiur network?


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

as i stated before,, i have two laptops and several mobile phones working fine on the same WiFi,,, and yesterday i tried it at my brother's house with a different WiFi network,,, same problem....


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can I see an* ipconfig /all *if you open* a cmd prompt.*

Also what firewall and anti-virus are you using?


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

no problem,,, i already posted it in post #7,, but here is a new one right now,,,

also not using any additional firewall just the microsoft default,,, and i used to have avast anti-virus,, but it was causing some problems in the connection in the past,, and when this limited thing occurred i uninstalled it trying to fix the problem,, but without benifit....


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

sorry,, still using avast until this moment,,, i checked it wasn't uninstalled,,,, could it cause this problem???


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

tried uninstalling avast with Revo uninstaller,,,, and a restart,,, also didn't work...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you for your output.

Disable your windows firewall test your internet connectivity. Re-enable your firewall after test.

Hope you are using an anti-virus now.

Lets see a screenshot of device manager with Network adapters expanded please.


----------



## DVOM (Aug 29, 2005)

_Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.247.67(Preferred) _

This doesn't look like a good IP address. It should be something like 192.168.1.xxx. Check your other machines and see what kind of IP they're getting and then try manually setting the problem machine.


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

TheCyberMan,,,, disabling the firewall then restarting didn't work,,, and here is a screenshot of the device manager.....










DVOM,,,, the problem is not with a specific network,, it's with all of them,, either wireless and LAN connection....

I took the IP from my laptop and turned it off,,,then entered it in the problem laptop,,, but it didn't work.....

and other suggestions please...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you go into* network and sharing centre>change adapter settings:

*Right click your wi-fi adapter and choose *properties*

Uncheck the Ndis protocol driver it may called something different after the Ndis.

Restart the computer and test internet connectivity.


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

TheCyberMan,,, I could not find an NDIS protocol in the WiFi properties,, could you be more specific please,,,

I would like to remind you guys that when i press troubleshoot it says "wifi doesn't have a valid IP configuration"


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello Guys,,,,

TheCyberMan,, after I unchecked the (avast NDSI firewall driver) and The (avast firewall driver),,, and Unchecked the TCPIP v6,,, i took the ip adress fro a working laptop and put it in the problem laptop manually,,,,, it now connects and there is no limited access neither this stupid yellow triangle,,, but the BIG problem is that there is still no internet,,,,

here is a screenshoot of the ip numbers that i've taken,, is every thing alright???










any ideas of what the hell is going on right here.... and any other suggestions...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

So you have the windows firewall and avast firewall on your computer disable the windows firewall if this is the case, you should have only one firewal on your computer else you could get conflicts nad false positives.

Your DNS address set manually is set to IP addresses within your router and are not DNS servers.


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

TheCyberMan,,,, as for your last post,,, right now I have the two firewalls disabled, i even uninstalled avast,,

I didn't understand the last line you wrote, but these numbers i got from my working win7 laptop,,, excactly the way i got them from ((ipconfig /all)),,, except there was not an alternative DNS server,, so i changed the (1) into (3)..

i can make a screenshot from that laptop if you want....


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The IP addresses that are in the DNS server addresses are wrong.


You can get DNS server addresses by contacting your ISP If they didn't give them to you.

I can possibly give you a list of DNS servers in your country locale.

Enable one firewall.
Enable anti-virus


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

But I took the DNS numbers from my working laptop!!!!!!

I will enable the firewall and install an anti-virus,,, but my priority now is for the internet to work...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Not having a firewall and anti-virus active could eliminate an internet connection what you have trying to have in the first place.

Can you follow the advice, and answer any questions i have asked you.


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

I have followed every suggession you have made until now,,,but this thing still won't work....

What are your questions??


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I know it must frustrate you, But have to be patient.

Can you give me your country you are in? if you do not wish to give your country out you can PM me with it. i will give a list of DNS servers in your country not by PM but the open forum.?


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

Not a problem,, I live in Jordan and my ISP is called "mada"

You know this is driving me crazy,, but i really want to thank you for your patience and for your cooperation..


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I know but you have to try and stay calm...probably easier saying it, than actually doing it.

Thank you for your country.

Choose the two that are closet to you, if not known just choose two.

Here is te DNS list:
DNS servers in Jordan

Test your internet connection, on the wired or wireless whichever you had entered your IP address, subent mask, Default gateway and DNS manually.


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

TheCyberMan,, I re-enabled the windows firewall,,,tried several DNS servers,, more than 5,, but the same thing,, except now there is no "limited",, and no yellow triangle but stil no internet connectivity,, neither on the wireless nor on the LAN cable...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Press F8 at startup and choose *safe mode with networking* i know you have tried it before and report back please.


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

TheCyberMan,,,
I tried AGAIN going into safe mode with networking... but the same is happening,, "connection is taking longer than usual,, then limited,, no internet access"


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

THe Lan change MTU to 1492. 

To do this open a* cmd prompt* and type*: netsh ipv4 set subinterface "Local Area Connection" mtu=1492 store=persistent*

It should return *OK *then you can restart your computer and test internet connectivity.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Forget *Local Area Connection,* in my last post and replace with *Ethernet*.


Apologies I thought you were using Windows 7 you are not you are using windows 8.


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

TheCyberMan...
Agian I would like to thank you for your cooperation..
It took me a while to achieve this command because it kept saying. Bad command,, until i did some search and found out that i should write it in different lines...

Anyway,, it said OK! At the end,,, but NO change,, NO internet,,,

And yes the command only worked with "ethernet" and not with "local area network"....

Any other suggestions???!!!


----------



## radact (May 20, 2008)

This is actually quite easy to fix.

1) Open Network and Sharing Centre
2) Click on "Change Adapter Settings" (left hand panel)
3) Right-click "Wireless Network Connection" and click Properties
4) Click the "Configure" button
5) Click the "Power Management" tab
6) Disable/Untick "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power"

Restart the machine and it should solve your problem.


----------



## seanspcpower (Apr 7, 2008)

I know the thread is old but did he get it resolved?
I recently had a client with similar issues the wireless adaptor had limited connectivity and did not get an IP address from the router.
The next thing I checked after running ipconfig /release renew flushdns commands was to check the services by running services.msc in the search.

This brings up all the services so check the following services to see if they are stopped.
WLAN AutoConfig
DHCP client
These services should be set to automatic and should be running.
This may help someone else.


----------



## bzman (Jul 4, 2005)

@seanspcpower - Ran into this same issue a couple of years ago and trying to think how I fixed it. I believe I finally found that the computer was infected with malware and it had deleted some of the necessary networking files. After cleaning out the malware, I still didn't have networking. I found it by making sure all of the networking services were running and they were not. After replacing the needed files, the network worked as it should. HTH

Would like to know how this gets resolved.


----------



## saleff (May 9, 2008)

I have this problem and found it is security related. Turn off your encryption or use WEP and see if it works. I have many devices that work fine and one that is acting the same as your win 8 machine. If I have an open network or WEP it works fine. If I use WPA or WPA2 I get limited access and no internet. I get a valid IP and gateway, but cannot ping the router when using WPA or WPA2. Still searching for the fix, but try yours with open network and see if it works.


----------



## grfxguy (Nov 6, 2008)

First, some routers send their own IP address as the DNS server. Netgear and Asus routers both do this, although some Netgear routers have problems in this regard.

From the ipconfig screenshots, you are not getting an IP address assigned through DHCP. The 169.xxx.xxx.xxx address is an internal loopback. Check in services to make sure DHCP is running along with any dependent services.

If the computer has ever been connected to a Server 2012 via the Server Connector, it will frequently set the static DNS to the server IP address. Once you have verified DHCP service is running, do 


ipconfig /release
ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /renew
ipconfig /release

Also check Internet settings to make sure no Proxy server has been set. Some malware will do this.


----------



## dipgmc (Mar 23, 2009)

I am having the same issue with Windows 8 - new laptop set up.
I am getting the same error message when I try the internet explorer but if I go in from the "apps" that windows 8 has and select the IE from the apps it will log me in with no issues. 

any ideas for me to try?


----------



## boccas (Feb 26, 2009)

I would probably go back to basics and reinstall the drivers for the motherboard from the original CD. Then try it first without updating the drivers. If successful, proceed to update drivers.


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

radact said:


> This is actually quite easy to fix.
> 
> 1) Open Network and Sharing Centre
> 2) Click on "Change Adapter Settings" (left hand panel)
> ...



that's one of the first things i tried,, didn't work,, and it is still unchecked,, and no internet....


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

seanspcpower said:


> I know the thread is old but did he get it resolved?
> I recently had a client with similar issues the wireless adaptor had limited connectivity and did not get an IP address from the router.
> The next thing I checked after running ipconfig /release renew flushdns commands was to check the services by running services.msc in the search.
> 
> ...


i will check the services tomorrow,, cause the laptop is with my brother,,, and i will reply back...


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

bzman said:


> @seanspcpower - Ran into this same issue a couple of years ago and trying to think how I fixed it. I believe I finally found that the computer was infected with malware and it had deleted some of the necessary networking files. After cleaning out the malware, I still didn't have networking. I found it by making sure all of the networking services were running and they were not. After replacing the needed files, the network worked as it should. HTH
> 
> Would like to know how this gets resolved.


i think it might be a malware,, cause my brother uses a LOT of USB flash drives,, and may be the system got infected or something,, any good malware detector that I can use ???


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

saleff said:


> I have this problem and found it is security related. Turn off your encryption or use WEP and see if it works. I have many devices that work fine and one that is acting the same as your win 8 machine. If I have an open network or WEP it works fine. If I use WPA or WPA2 I get limited access and no internet. I get a valid IP and gateway, but cannot ping the router when using WPA or WPA2. Still searching for the fix, but try yours with open network and see if it works.


i will try with an open wifi,, but the thing is that this laptop used to work on the same network for months ( more than 8 months i think),, then suddenly it stopped!!!!


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

grfxguy said:


> First, some routers send their own IP address as the DNS server. Netgear and Asus routers both do this, although some Netgear routers have problems in this regard.
> 
> From the ipconfig screenshots, you are not getting an IP address assigned through DHCP. The 169.xxx.xxx.xxx address is an internal loopback. Check in services to make sure DHCP is running along with any dependent services.
> 
> ...


i don't remember the name of the router right now, but it ame from the ISP,, it is a modem and a router at the same time,, may be it a motorolla,, it is white and looks something like a pyramid...

ipconfig /flushdns,,, didn't work...

ipconfig/release
ipconfig/renew

they both says "no operation can be performed on ethernet.. etc...." i posted a screenshot in post #14

as for the services,,, i will check them and reply back...


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

boccas said:


> I would probably go back to basics and reinstall the drivers for the motherboard from the original CD. Then try it first without updating the drivers. If successful, proceed to update drivers.


this laptop didn't come with any CD,,, the windows was pre-installed on it...


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

One last thing,,, yesterday i tried updating to windows 8.1 using a USB flash,, i downloaded an installation media from ((Create installation media for Windows 8.1 - Windows Help))

and when i tried to run it,, it kept saying ( something happened,,, we can't tell if your PC is ready to continue installing windows 8, try restarting setup ) 
and i tried several times,,no result,, even tried to boot from the USB,, also same problem....


----------



## bzman (Jul 4, 2005)

@Dr_TDM - MalwareBytes is a good start. Also you can go here to start another thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## BurnOmatic (Jul 5, 2009)

@ DR TDM check out this page, i had the same thing happen to me with my HP laptop, same exact thing, turned out that the wifi chip that is on my laptop is on many other laptops and it has some issue with drivers, there was a fix for mine, the wifi chip is the Atheros AR5007.

link to info 

Quick tip: Atheros AR5007 wifi and Linksys routers – Roy Tanck’s weblog

good thing i got TehcSupport forum mail today otherwise i would have never seen your post :grin:


----------



## bzman (Jul 4, 2005)

@Dr_TDM - I also had this issue with a neighbors computer he needed help with. The internet just stopped working one day and he brought it to me to fix. It turned out that the trial version of Norton was out of date and it was blocking the internet from working. Removed Norton with the uninstall tool found on there website and rebooted. Internet worked as it did before. Installed a better antivirus program on it for him also. opcorn:


----------



## bcftech (Sep 8, 2009)

Unless you know what you are doing this is a static IP address it should be set up in the router, DHCP should be on, and all your NIC card should be be set to automatic not static.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Dr_TDM said:


> TheCyberMan...
> Agian I would like to thank you for your cooperation..
> It took me a while to achieve this command because it kept saying. Bad command,, until i did some search and found out that i should write it in different lines...
> 
> ...


Sorry i haven't been back to you earlier the ethernet cnnection has worked do the same for the *Wi-Fi *connection amd you should have an internet connection.


Lets see an *ipconfig /all *for us to review and try and help you with your network issue?


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

BurnOmatic said:


> @ DR TDM check out this page, i had the same thing happen to me with my HP laptop, same exact thing, turned out that the wifi chip that is on my laptop is on many other laptops and it has some issue with drivers, there was a fix for mine, the wifi chip is the Atheros AR5007.
> 
> link to info
> 
> ...


the wifi chip is not atheros,, it is Realtek RTL 8723AE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC...

I also tried to update the drivers with no benefit...


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

bzman said:


> @Dr_TDM - I also had this issue with a neighbors computer he needed help with. The internet just stopped working one day and he brought it to me to fix. It turned out that the trial version of Norton was out of date and it was blocking the internet from working. Removed Norton with the uninstall tool found on there website and rebooted. Internet worked as it did before. Installed a better antivirus program on it for him also. opcorn:


I never had Norton on this Laptop,, all i had is avast,, and i uninstalled it and disabled it's firewall,,, didn't work...


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

bcftech said:


> View attachment 217713
> 
> 
> Unless you know what you are doing this is a static IP address it should be set up in the router, DHCP should be on, and all your NIC card should be be set to automatic not static.


I took these Numbers from a working laptop as TheCyberMan advised,,, but this method didn't work either,,,, (( and yes I turned that laptop off,, and rebooted the problem laptop before trying to connect ))....


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

TheCyberMan said:


> Sorry i haven't been back to you earlier the ethernet cnnection has worked do the same for the *Wi-Fi *connection amd you should have an internet connection.
> 
> 
> Lets see an *ipconfig /all *for us to review and try and help you with your network issue?



TheCyberMan,, Long time no see,, mmmm,,, i didn't mean that the connection worked after i tried the ((( netsh ipv4 set subinterface "Local Area Connection" mtu=1492 store=persistent ))) i meant that the command said OK! with *ethernet* but not with *local area network*...

but i will try it with *Wi-Fi*... although i remember trying and the command wasn't responsive....


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

I just want to thank you all guys for helping and cooperation,,, and I really appreciate your efforts,,, :wave::wave::wave::wave:


now i still have the "services.msc" to try,,, and the malware scan...

I'll report to you with the results....


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

So you have no internet?


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

TheCyberMan said:


> So you have no internet?



nope,,, not with Wi-Fi neither with the LAN cable....


----------



## efran (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning,

I had this same problem with my Toshiba Laptop brand new in July 2014. It even affected my Bell Fibe TV modem and kept disconnecting my internet and freezing my TV screen. 

By fluke I found this program in November 2014 and it resolved my problems fully. The program is called: Complete Internet Repair . Google and download it (its free) and run 64bit for your system. Check all of the boxes and let it do it's thing.

I know your feeling pretty frustrated by now so I hope this works for you. I saw your problem posted in the newsletter I received this morning in my email.

I will follow your thread and hopefully this works for you.

Eric


----------



## bmaz121 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry to but in but I was not sure about Win 8. I have had this problem in Win 7. Skype is the worst for phony web sites. I think Microsoft owns it now and should only be installed from a Microsoft web site. Here's the thing I did not see you try. When in Device manager always go to View and click Show Hidden Devices. See if any are having problems. Second Go to Network and Sharing Center, Change Adapter Settings, Right Click the Connection icon and select Status then details. If you don't have 192.168.xx.xx or what ever your other devices show, in all the IP addresses Right Click the Connection again and click repair. If that does not work Create a new connection after right clicking the connection and disable the old one. Remember to reboot after each step, pain I know. I would research this on the Internet for yourself, it is a fairly common problem. Also get a cable and directly connect to the router. That should auto make a connection and see if you have internet. Non of the connections should be disabled if so enable them one at a time. Uninstall Skype and install from the right place.


----------



## amicicazz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, just read through after receiving newsletter today.

All of what has been suggested is way too complicated for this female silver surfer, but----------

I have had this problem for over 1 year now and tried and tried suggestions from other forums, but when you go to a Toshiba forum you will see that this appears to be a real problem with Toshiba laptops (although mine is an aio desktop).

I have given up trying to solve this and am saving up for a new desktop computer - Toshiba are well aware that this problem exists but can offer no help. My wireless card is Intel and there are updated drivers but the instructions say to uninstall the current drivers and then download direct from the internet - I know I can be 'thick' but exactly how would I do that with no access to the internet:banghead:

Sorry not to be of more help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You would download the driver package in advance and save it to the desktop ( or flash drive ) then install after uninstalling the current drivers


----------



## sudhakar35 (Jun 5, 2007)

Please see the network status (Network --> Network and sharing centre --> Adapter settings) whether you are able to see the IP address. If it displays blank white in that area, I think there is some virus which had corrupted some system files.

So in this case only GHOST RESTORE or FRESH INSTALLATION is the only way.

Take backup of your personal files only in the existing O/S partition and reinstall the O/S.


----------



## bcftech (Sep 8, 2009)

Dr_TDM said:


> I took these Numbers from a working laptop as TheCyberMan advised,,, but this method didn't work either,,,, (( and yes I turned that laptop off,, and rebooted the problem laptop before trying to connect ))....


The IP address that came from the working computer is manually assigned. That's fine assuming you have that IP ranges assign and no conflict on other computers. 

Now the IP address showing on the computer that is not getting internet connection it has totally different Subnet Mask you have 255.255.0.0. Therefore your broadcast IP should start with 192.168.xxx.xxx. 169.254.xxx.xxx is a default address assign if your device is not getting IP address from your DHCP server. It also means most of the time it's faulty network port. You can try to ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew on the CMD. If it doesn't work then try assigning IP address manually exactly as the working computer configuration except for the IP address try 192.168.15.101 or 102. Use the LAN connection not the wifi adapter. Disable your wi-fi for the meantime until you resolved the issue with connection.


----------



## bmaz121 (Sep 21, 2011)

amicicazz said:


> Hi, just read through after receiving newsletter today.
> 
> All of what has been suggested is way too complicated for this female silver surfer, but----------
> 
> ...


 2-6-15
Well, This seems to be a real problem and I had this happen to me too. On one occasion I found the answer but your home network setup must be similar to mine for it to be a problem. I have two wireless routers the second acting as an AP (access Point) or you could call it a wireless extension to extend the wireless into rooms at the back of the house. The routers are connected with Cat 5 Ethernet wire running up into the ceiling and through the crawl space to the back wall of the dinning room. The wire is then plugged into one of the four ports in the second router not the internet port. The first router is configured with DHCP to hand out IPs and the second is not. The second router has the same configuration for the security, PA2, SSID, and Password but the channel setting is 5 channels higher than the first router. Here's the mistake I made. I had both routers set for Wireless Isolation turned on. Since each router sees each other as a device they would not let the Internet through but allowed any device with the correct password and SSID to attach to the router just fine. Setting wireless Isolation to off on both routers allowed Wireless connections to have internet. Problem solved, try turning off Wireless Isolation on your router(s). Instructions for doing that are on the internet for your router model and make. Mine were Netgear routers.


----------



## bmaz121 (Sep 21, 2011)

Is this a current problem still? I have some other ideas that may help like checking with the person who set up the router and see if you have to be added to the Access list and weather you have B,G or N network wireless card. That has to match also. Just guessing here. Did you get help? Take your laptop to a friends house and try to connect to their network. Are you using WPA or what? What is the model of the router?


----------



## BurnOmatic (Jul 5, 2009)

i wonder if his router or laptop are set up to only accept ipv6 connection, could be that one is set to only accept ipv4 and the other ipv6


----------



## dgerman (Jul 18, 2008)

I noticed that the IP address assigned to your RealTek is 169.254.74.33.
This is an auto assigned address, meaning you didn't get it from the router.
What is you network subnet? Like 192.168.1.x ? 
Can you manually assign a valid IP address?

Oops, my answer is a duplicate of 02-06-2015, 11:13 PM

Can you try booting a linux "live CD"? That will isolate all hardware verses any software issues!


----------



## bmaz121 (Sep 21, 2011)

If you are getting a preassigned IP that is not 192.168.1.xx then you are not being given a DHCP address. That is a router problem. Please explain your situation with your living quarters and who's router it is. Does the router have preferred IPs set up where the Mac address must be entered for each device. Also, what is the DHCP range in the router. Print screen of the routers LAN and Wan settings would be helpful. Mine is 192.168.xxx.2 thru 192.168.xxx.15 so my network can only have 14 devices. You may be in the one to many and need to expand the range in the router. So it depends on your living quarters and who's router it is. Please give the HTTP network address of the of the place you downloaded and installed Skype. There are some really bad sites out there that will infect you computer and as I have seen recently Avast missed it during the install and totally messed up this guys computer. Your default gateway address is blank. Please use another computer on this network and print screen the same screen IPCONFIG /ALL on that computer that is working. Then print screen Local Area Connections Properties. Thanks:dance:


----------



## bmaz121 (Sep 21, 2011)

Please check for the following program by doing a search in Windows Explorer of your C:\ for is WSE_VOSTERAN, Vosteran, VUSCRIPT, small caps is fine. This program is installed when using the ( www. Skype .com ) location to download Skype. A known Adaware and malware rolled into one hard to remove set of programs that can hang the computer, insert it's own search engine, change browsers home page and change network settings, I have a removal procedure if you need it. :nono:


----------



## leafrom (May 30, 2012)

Hi Dr,

Have you tried the simple stuff? Lights on router port and nic port, if no lights try changing the router port then change the ethernet cable.

Does the computer get to the inter net at your brother's?

Just throwing it out there.

Leaf


----------



## iqbalkp8 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes dear friend...

right buttton click on my computer ,select Manage, select device manager then selelct wireless adapator under the network adpators .click right button click on wireless adaptor then select uninstall(make untick the check box)then Go to action menu there is scan for hard ware changes clik on it ..this time the deleted WIreless adpator driver will come again, then try to reconnect again,if not connect (sometimes) you should restart your router ..it will be ok(sorry for my bad English)


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello Guys,,,,

Sorry for being off the past week,,, but the laptop was with my brother and he had some projects to deliver,,,,


@efran,,, I tried the complete internet repair,,, didn't work


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

amicicazz said:


> Hi, just read through after receiving newsletter today.
> 
> All of what has been suggested is way too complicated for this female silver surfer, but----------
> 
> ...



I Hope i don't reach a state of giving up,, although i'm close to it,,,,

thanks for replying


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

sudhakar35 said:


> Please see the network status (Network --> Network and sharing centre --> Adapter settings) whether you are able to see the IP address. If it displays blank white in that area, I think there is some virus which had corrupted some system files.
> 
> So in this case only GHOST RESTORE or FRESH INSTALLATION is the only way.
> 
> Take backup of your personal files only in the existing O/S partition and reinstall the O/S.



This is a screenshot of the connection status,,, the ip here is 169.254.74.33,,,, athough it is in my working laptop it is.. 192.168.3.100,,,









i have tried as i said in previous posts to manually enter the ip adress,,, the "limited" didn't show up,, there is no yellow triangle,, but the problem is still there is no internet,,, not with the WiFi neither with the LAN cable....


I'm afraid that the problem would be irreversible,,, because it would take me more than 2 weeks to take backup of the files,, and re-install the programs...

but how can I make sure,,,,

I tried MalwareBytes,,, it detected some malwares,, but even after the fix,, the internet didn't work,,, and the same problem still exists..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Might be worth letting ur Maleware folks take a look at your system . . to do that, please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

bcftech said:


> View attachment 217985
> 
> 
> The IP address that came from the working computer is manually assigned. That's fine assuming you have that IP ranges assign and no conflict on other computers.
> ...



No sir,,, the ip adress from the working laptop is not manually assigned,, it's automatically obtained by windows....

i tried ipconfig/release and ipconfig /renew,, but it didn't work,, and the screenshot is posted in post #14,,,

as to manually assigning the ip adress,, i did it and changed the last number exactly as you described,, and as i said before,, when i manually assign an ip adress the word "limited" disappears and also the yellow triangle,, but the problem is the same,, no internet connectivity neither with the wifi nor with the LAN cable....


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

bmaz121 said:


> Please check for the following program by doing a search in Windows Explorer of your C:\ for is WSE_VOSTERAN, Vosteran, VUSCRIPT, small caps is fine. This program is installed when using the ( www. Skype .com ) location to download Skype. A known Adaware and malware rolled into one hard to remove set of programs that can hang the computer, insert it's own search engine, change browsers home page and change network settings, I have a removal procedure if you need it. :nono:



Damn it,,, i was praying i would find one of these things on the C:\ but the search came with nothing...


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

@seanspcpower I forgot to say that i also tried services.msc and looked for the WLAN AutoConfig and DHCP client,,, but both are running and both are automatically started..


----------



## Dr_TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

Old Rich said:


> Might be worth letting ur Maleware folks take a look at your system . . to do that, please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
> 
> ...


----------

